# New forum-follow up from Urgent



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I have a question, is that board going to replace the where are they now board? My fosters were always moved to where are they now, and right now, one is in the follow up board.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

No, you can ask to have that thread moved to the Where Are They now if it's all ready to go. Just click notify mod and write your request in as a post.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Mods- Thanks for providing that forum. Now the most urgent dogs can stay up on the urgent list and we can check the urgent follow ups separately without affecting the urgent dogs list!


----------

